# ESWL Play VST3 presets to VST2



## muzycal_es (Jan 2, 2020)

I have created a Cubase 10.5 template using Play as a VST3 (about 82 tracks, with expression maps - using the EWQL HWS + HWB). After a while, I noticed that some of the patches - mostly the 'powerful system' ones and 'bow-change' legatos - did not sound good. When I played a note followed by a break then another note, the first note would 'carry on' into the second note. Somebody suggested that I loaded Play as a VST2 instrument instead. I did, and that seemed to solved my problem. However, now I'm left with about 82 Play instances that I have to redo (convert from VST3 to VST2). I was hoping there was a way to just load the Play saved presets (VST3) into new VST2 instruments, and not have to rebuild everything (instrument stacks) from scratch. The problem is, when I copy/pasted the presets into the VST3 Presets folder, though I can see all the custom sub-folders inside Play (Load Preset), the files do not show up. It behaves as if those files do not exist.

I have created a new VST2 Play track, saved the preset with the rest of the (old) presets. That last preset is now the only visible file that I can 'Load' back into the VST2 track. What do you recommend I do? Is there a way to convert all these VST3 Play presets to VST2 Play presets?


----------

